# مشاريع تخرج



## alsaneyousef (21 مارس 2008)

http://home.no/fsan/projects/index.htm (http://home.no/fsan/projects/index.htm)
http://www.ece.msstate.edu/courses/design/ece4542 (http://www.ece.msstate.edu/courses/design/ece4542)
http://home.no/fsan/projects/index.htm (http://home.no/fsan/projects/index.htm)
http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/cou...FinalProjects/ 
(http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/cou...FinalProjects/) 1

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/projects.html (http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/projects.html)
http://www.edn.com/ (http://www.edn.com/) 3

http://www.qataru.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15037 (http://www.qataru.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15037)
http://www.theteck.com/circuit_smalls.htm (http://www.theteck.com/circuit_smalls.htm)
http://www.electricityforum.com/ (http://www.electricityforum.com 
https://courses.ece.uiuc.edu/ece445/?f=Projects&sem=spring2004 
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## alsaneyousef (9 أبريل 2008)

Audio / music * 
100W RMS amplifier 3-way 4th Order Active Crossovers for Car Audio100W RMS amplifier 3-way 4th Order Active Crossovers for Car Audio 4W audio amplifier 8W audio amplifier http://www.phy.ohiou.edu/~cigna/amps/ 22W audio amplifier 50W audio amplifier Audio line isolator Audio preamplifiers Colour (sound) organ Digital sample rate converter FET Audio mixer Graphic equaliser Guitar fuzz boxes Guitar phaser Headphone amplifier IC audio preamp LED VU meter Low distortion audio amplifier Microphone preamp MIDI passthrough circuit Multi-Mix Headphone Distribution Amp Offset gain module Paradoxical sound synthesiser Phono preamp (valve) Push-pull class A 2A3 stereo amp (valve) Push-pull class A amp using type 5687 dual triodes Ring modulator SCMS killer for DAT recorders Signal generator Simple colour organ Single Ended Class A2 SV811-10 Stereo Amp Spring reverb unit Transistor audio preamp Transistor organ Voltage controlled amplifier Voltage controlled panner 
* Automotive *​Breath Alcohol Tester controlling a car ignition systemCar battery chargerWireless Auto Tachometer
* Computer related (non PC specific) *​
Centronics port D/A converterJoystick related projectsGetting power from serial portHDLC adaptor for Atari STNull printer adaptorRS-232 port monitorSerial port A/D converterSerial port relay control
* Consumer electronics *​
Add 200 channels to PRO-43 scannerCasio organiser interfaceHome automation projectIR remote control repeaterSharp organiser/pocket computer to RS-232 interfaceThe Propeller, a mechanically scanned LED clock
* Games and entertainment *​
Powerglove to serial adaptor
* Microcontroller related *​
68HC11 based data-loggerBasic stamp digital thermometerBasic stamp light direction sensingClosed caption decoderF1 MC68HC11F1 based microcontroller - full circuit and PCB layoutiRX 2.0 PIC based microcontrollerSerial comms to LED driverSerial port break reset circuitSerial to parallel converter using the AT89C2051Weighscale
* Models and model remote control *​
Auto Reversing Circuit for Model TrainsConstant directional lighting #1Constant directional lighting #2Constant directional lighting #3Constant directional lighting #4Dual alternating flashing lightDual tandem flashing lightFlashing light circuit #1Flashing light circuit #2Flashing light circuit #3Infrared train detectorIntelligent glowplug driverSimple train detectorSimulate gyrating headlight
* Motor, light and power control *​
Battery discharger and status checkCurrent sensing relay driverDiode constant lightingDomestic heating boiler controlFluorescent Lamps, Ballasts, and FixturesLight/dark activated relayPower-line appliance controllerPWM light bulb regulatorPWM motor speed controlServo motor info and schematicsMore servo motor info and schematicsStepper motor control circuitStrobe lightTacho generator motor speed feedbackTemperature controlled nicad chargerTemperature regulatorTRIAC light dimmerUsing a solenoid activated start gateXenon flash and strobe page
* Oscillators and timers *​
Basic RF oscillatorClock dividerClock doubler for CMOS logicCW beacon keyerIC monostable multivibrator (555)LM3909 LED flasherRamp generator, VCO, tri-stable oscillatorSquarewave to sine converterTimers: delay on energise, delay on de-energise, latch
* PC related *​
Barcode scannerCCD video capture camera - circuit on requestCollection of ASCII PC related schematicsComputer controlled IR deviceConnecting an AOR AR8000 or AR2700 to an IBM PCConnecting Sega 3D glasses to a PC serial portData bus monitorInterfacing the XC6200 SeriesIR receiver for serial interfaceSerial port A/D converterSeveral PC related circuit and information files for FTPSimple parallel port interfaceTI-Calc to PC cable
* Power supplies *​
12VDC To 120VAC Inverter 12 Volt low drop-out voltage regulated power supplyAdjustable power supplyConstructing low-voltage power suppliesDual polarity power supplyHigh current power supplyLow-drop regulator (postscript file)Simple regulated supply with overcurrent trip
* RF circuits *​
1.5V tracking transmitter50MHz Assistant (Preamp & Power Amp)Active antennaAM radioBroadcast- quality FM transmitterFET dip-meterFM transmitterLight sensing RF transmitterMiniature FM transmitter #1Miniature FM transmitter #2Miniature FM transmitter #4Op-amp radioRF power meterRF snifferSmall FM transmitterSeveral receiver circuitsSimplest RF transmitterThe smallest QRP transceiver for 80 metersTransistor tracking transmitterVarious CW and AM transmitters
* Robotics (also see Motor, light and power control) *​
Mobile robotRobot limb control system
* Security and other sensors and detectors *​
Collection of ASCII infrared related circuitsGarage door hackerInfrared active motion detectorInfrared detectorInfrared to light converterRain detectorSecurity alarmSmart card data monitorSmart card to PC interfaceStepper motor as an encoderTouch switchesMore touch switchesUltrasonic movement detectorVoice controlled switch
* Science related/novelty *​
An inexpensive x- ray machineAtom expander (LED light show)Black light (battery powered invertor)Building a Jacob's LadderCircuit to show chaotic dynamicsIon detectorLaser power supply (reported as suspect design)HeNe and solid state laser power supplies and notes (ASCII)HeNe and solid state laser power supplies and notes (similar to above)Lie detectorMetal detectorRich detectorSeveral nuclear physics related circuitsSolid State Tesla Coil/High Voltage Generator
* Telephone related *​
Caller IDCircuit for 
* ​*​

---


----------



## جاكس (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## osama2 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتى الى جميع المهندسين العرب
رجاء محتاج digital distance relay بالتفصيل


----------



## بني وليد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتى الى جميع المهندسين العرب دون تخصيص.


----------



## فيصل 9 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## مصطفى علاء الدليمي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اني طالب هندسه الاتصالات احتاج الى اي تفاصيل تخص المشروع مالتي 
(analog to digital converter) ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## azmy nageh (18 يونيو 2010)

نفسى فى مشروع تخرج Electrical distribution of hospital


----------



## abuhuaf (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
Design of a Voltage Regulator
مشروع تخرج او كتاب 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مؤمنة يحيى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا الك .


----------



## حلمي السقاف (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر جميع المهندسين على المشاريع الرائعة 
ولكن احتاج إلى بعض المساعد حيث لدي مشروع وعندي بعض الاسئلة ممكن تساعدونا في هذا 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حميد الصالحي (4 أبريل 2012)

تحياتي الى كل الاخوة في الموقع بدون استثناء


----------



## nody2 (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافاده حول موضوع ظاهره التشجر ف الكابلات التى تحدث ف العزل الكابلات 
حيت لدي مشروع تخرج
واريد بعض افكار بخصوص قسم كهربا باور


----------

